

Why Zipf's law explains so many big data and physics phenomenons - vincentg64
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/why-zipf-s-law-explains-so-many-big-data-and-physics-phenomenons

======
lutusp
> Why Zipf's law explains so many big data and physics phenomenons

Wait ... I should read an article written by someone who doesn't know the
plural form of "phenomenon"?

A quick read of the first few lines shows a near-illiteracy betrayed by the
title.

